# IELTS General or IELTS Academic



## Shashank DR (Dec 14, 2016)

There are two options given while registering for IELTS test , namely IELTS General and IELTS academics. Which one would be applicable with respect to applying for PR? Or is there no impact and we could go ahead and take up any of these. 
Kindly suggest.


----------



## Chittyk (Dec 21, 2016)

My husband took the General one. We are provincial nominees. I think it does matter and it does explain on the website which one you need. It will depend on your application


----------



## Shashank DR (Dec 14, 2016)

Just Researched regarding the same. As you said we need to take up General training. Thanks.


----------



## sagarr86 (Jul 28, 2016)

Shashank DR said:


> There are two options given while registering for IELTS test , namely IELTS General and IELTS academics. Which one would be applicable with respect to applying for PR? Or is there no impact and we could go ahead and take up any of these.
> Kindly suggest.


It depends on the requirement by the Assessing authority, e.g. if you getting yourself assessed by ICAA then they have requirement of Band 7 (IELTS - ACADEMIC) in each module for PR visa.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Canadian immigration and Australian immigration are two completely different things and what happens in one process _does not_ happen in the other. ICAA has no bearing as to whether one gets PR in Canada or not... the Government of Canada has sole authority in this regard, not some program used for migration to Australia that has no equivalent in Canada. 

The Government of Canada website clearly states that for the Express Entry program, they require a Canadian Language Benchmark score of 7 in each category and that the only non-Canadian english exam that they accept is the IELTS *General Training*... the IELTS equivalent of CLB 7 is IELTS 6


----------



## sagarr86 (Jul 28, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Canadian immigration and Australian immigration are two completely different things and what happens in one process _does not_ happen in the other. ICAA has no bearing as to whether one gets PR in Canada or not... the Government of Canada has sole authority in this regard, not some program used for migration to Australia that has no equivalent in Canada.
> 
> The Government of Canada website clearly states that for the Express Entry program, they require a Canadian Language Benchmark score of 7 in each category and that the only non-Canadian english exam that they accept is the IELTS *General Training*... the IELTS equivalent of CLB 7 is IELTS 6


WestCoastCanadianGirl is totally correct.. my bad.. I somehow got lost and posted in Canada Expat forum.. What I suggested was applicable for australia..


----------

